# How can i breed nattereries?



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

I am writing from Turkiye. I have 4 wild nattereries in a 540 liters tank. Temperature 28 santigrat degrees and pH is nearly 6. Two of them got a black colour. I found white spheres in the bottom of tank yesterday. Can i breed them?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

you should be able to breed them. just keep up with regular feedings and water changes.

how old are your p's?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

depending on how big is your p. if they are 18month or older you should be able to breed them.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Sounds like they might already be breeding. If you want to encourage it read a breeding FAQ. I believe putting dead leaves in the bottom of the tank and letting the water run a little low will help, but im not 100% on that.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

If your asking how to rear the eggs, yes it can be done. However there seems to be a problem with captive water conditions when it comes to waiting till the eggs become active fry's (pertaining to wild caught breeders). Water conductivity plays and important role during the first few days. The eggs tend to fungus if conductivity conditions are not met.


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

I have 15 nattereries in a 540 liters tank! pH is 5.5-6, kH is 4 and nh3/nh4 is very low (Under 01 g/l). 4 of them are about 3 years old and wide. One of theese is male and the others are female! They had a black colouration. I have about 35 root water plants.

My other question is about their colouration! Why my piranhas didn't have any red colouration at their abdominal region!

Also I am using 11 watt UV with a low powered extarnal filter. The other external filter is very strong! There are an internal filter and two power heads.

I'm changing 25 percent of water every week with UV sterilized water.


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

how do you know that 1 is a male and the rest are female? Can you share the secret to sexual identification of red bellys...?


----------



## pharmandora (Jan 3, 2006)

In our Turkiye Piranha Forum; the mods can seperate males from females!

Is it impossible?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

welcome to P-fury









until you see your P's spawning, or you cut them open, the best you can do is guess the sex.

do you have any pics, of the white spheres? fertilized eggs should be orange.

keep us posted


----------



## waterwolf (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey ephimetheus you must be very happy with your new fish .İn turkey there are people have got enough experience to identify sexuality of RBP.So to be undestood male or female it is possible.
Soon we will begin RBP breeding.Piranha keping have been improved slowly unfortunately in my country.We cant find most species in turkey.I hope it will be more easy in future .


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

mantis said:


> welcome to P-fury
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that is what I was thinking. It sounds like you already have eggs in the tank. However, they should be orange in lieu of white. Posts some pics for a proper ID.


----------

